# Scammer warning



## MNichols

Thanks for sharing.. Some real dirt bags out there..


----------



## carvedog

mitch5 said:


> There is a fairly convincing scammer going around answering wtb ads or soliciting gear. Claims hes selling for friend, has convincing pictures. watch out for emails from [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> I personally got scammed looking to buy a paddle, people can be real scum


Are they a Buzz member? I can ban and then all IP addresses used by him/them/scum will show up as potential spam when they try to rejoin.


----------



## spencerhenry

I didn't think the message sent to me was very convincing.


----------



## upacreek

Pretty common scam, sorry to say, and had this happen to me on Advrider with wtb ads. 

I always take pleasure in jerking scumbag scammers around with stupid questions, requests for more photos, shipping quotes to far off places, "did you get my payment?", etc etc.


----------



## jamesthomas

Yep, totally waste their time as much as possible. Would love to be knowledgeable enough to really fuck with them with random electronic attacks but alas, I am lame at that stuff.


----------



## mitch5

aranmartin4923 was the account name, i think it was deleted. The one user post should have given it away, but ofcourse i didn't notice that till after. The convincing part was the non stock photos of the paddle along a somewhat decent description. 

I am currently stringing along the scammer, i similarly wish i knew someone with hacking skills. The persons email showed up on other forums, if i had time i would follow along and fuck with them on the john deere forum they are currently trying a similar scam on.


----------



## laurenfuller

mitch5 said:


> There is a fairly convincing scammer going around answering wtb ads or soliciting gear. Claims hes selling for friend, has convincing pictures. watch out for emails from [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> I personally got scammed looking to buy a paddle, people can be real scum


I just got scammed by Thomas Peterson. Didn’t catch on til our second email exchange. I got another that I think was a scammer too, asking for a phone call. When I Google the number to see where they were located, got results about a scamming number.


----------



## Andy H.

Hey folks - if you get a PM or see a post that you think is a spammer / scammer, please report it ASAP and we'll check into it.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## carvedog

laurenfuller said:


> I just got scammed by Thomas Peterson. Didn’t catch on til our second email exchange. I got another that I think was a scammer too, asking for a phone call. When I Google the number to see where they were located, got results about a scamming number.


I can't find anyone close to that name on the Buzz. Did they contact you thru the PM system? The identity above was banned three days ago, so shouldn't been able to contact or message anyone.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum

Give them the Vietch treatment!


----------



## nrocco

Here is what i recd over the holidays…be safe out there!


----------



## JeremyB

Andy H. said:


> Hey folks - if you get a PM or see a post that you think is a spammer / scammer, please report it ASAP and we'll check into it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -AH


I think i got scammed by:

*Billi5087*

i am looking for some oars, and he sent me a PM. After some digging it looks like he sent me the same pics of oars from another post on here. i am new to all of this rafting stuff, so I was not 100% sure.. but i'm pretty sure that I got taken. crap! thanks


----------



## carvedog

The same IP address as Billi5087 is trying to join again. Shut down one. Be careful out there.


----------



## W Laak

Mr Peterson is back at it again….

[email protected]

thank goodness for this forum, I felt like something was fishy and found this post….


----------



## carvedog

Wendy Laakmann said:


> Mr Peterson is back at it again….
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thank goodness for this forum, I felt like something was fishy and found this post….


So someone with a Buzz account sent you his email. That is the person I need to ban. 

Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## carvedog

Almost always the scammer who is trying to route you to the ripoff email account will contact you with a Personal Message or DMs.....they will almost never have a post count or only one or two posts that seem to say nothing really.

And "Hey buddy, I've got a buddy....." anyway. Keep up the good work crew. I want to squelch them as much as possible.


----------



## jamesthomas

It would be awesome to hack the shit of people that do this.


----------



## W Laak

Here’s what I received….

dixeha2807 started a new conversation with you at medium Pyrahna Burn
Hey buddy if you are still interested in getting a nice medium Pyrahna Burn,I have a friend of mine that has that for sale for a decent price. You can kindly contact him up for price and pictures if still interested. [email protected] Goodluck buddy


----------



## elge_b

Looks like has already been blocked, but just received: 

"minerih473 started a new conversation with you at Arch style towers
Hey buddy if you are still interested in getting a nice Arch style towers,i have a friend who has that for sale for a decent price.you can kindly contact him up for price and pictures if still interested. [email protected] Good Iuck buddy"


----------



## carvedog

elge_b said:


> Looks like has already been blocked, but just received:
> 
> "minerih473 started a new conversation with you at Arch style towers
> Hey buddy if you are still interested in getting a nice Arch style towers,i have a friend who has that for sale for a decent price.you can kindly contact him up for price and pictures if still interested. [email protected] Good Iuck buddy"


Thanks for posting up, I hate scammers and will do everything I can to keep them off The Buzz. 

Keep reporting. 

Remember .... an unsolicited PM or Conversation that references a 'friend' with anything is almost certainly not real.


----------

